# Cheese as treats



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I've been reluctant to give cheese to our fluffs but after reading that many of you give your babies cheese, I want to give my gang some cheese too. So what kind of cheese you normally give and how much?


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I give it for a treat all the time. I use the American cheese individually wrapped squares. I give them a few small pieces each and wrap that one piece back up and use it for 2-3 days. They love it! We can be outside and I will say let's go get some cheese and they race to get to the front door.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Sep 25 2009, 12:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833688


> I give it for a treat all the time. I use the American cheese individually wrapped squares. I give them a few small pieces each and wrap that one piece back up and use it for 2-3 days. They love it! We can be outside and I will say let's go get some cheese and they race to get to the front door.[/B]



Wouldn't a cheese that isn't so processed be a better choice? Nothing with artifical coloring in it like Vermont Cheddar, a Natural Swiss, etc.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I give mine the shredded mild cheddar... they get it on top of their food ... they love it.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Sep 25 2009, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833697


> QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Sep 25 2009, 12:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833688





> I give it for a treat all the time. I use the American cheese individually wrapped squares. I give them a few small pieces each and wrap that one piece back up and use it for 2-3 days. They love it! We can be outside and I will say let's go get some cheese and they race to get to the front door.[/B]



Wouldn't a cheese that isn't so processed be a better choice? Nothing with artifical coloring in it like Vermont Cheddar, a Natural Swiss, etc.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was thinking the same thing about the processed American Cheese. I give Dixie Vermont Cheddar only when I'm cutting some for us. I don't go to the fridge and get some just for her.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

many dogs are lactose intolerant so can cause diarhea and also can be high in fat so be careful of pancreatitis  cheese would not be my choice for treating after dealing with pancreatitis  baked organic chicken is a safer option and they love it but only if your dog does not have allergies or ibd


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I know many people do offer cheese for treats, and I used to be one of them ... then I received advice from not 1, but 2 vets, independently, that it really isn't advisable. Cheese has a crazy-high fat content, so even though I semi-argued and told the vets ... oh come on, its only a tiny piece to give a pill, or whatever .... both times I was told to find an alternative. Mine don't get cheese anymore, even though they love it so ... there are plenty of great, healthy alternatives


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks for posting as trust me no one wants to deal with pancreatitis it is not pretty and once they get it it is for life many times as they are prone to get it again - stick to low fat treats much safer 

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Sep 26 2009, 03:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833902


> I know many people do offer cheese for treats, and I used to be one of them ... then I received advice from not 1, but 2 vets, independently, that it really isn't advisable. Cheese has a crazy-high fat content, so even though I semi-argued and told the vets ... oh come on, its only a tiny piece to give a pill, or whatever .... both times I was told to find an alternative. Mine don't get cheese anymore, even though they love it so ... there are plenty of great, healthy alternatives [/B]


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Sep 25 2009, 03:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833686


> I've been reluctant to give cheese to our fluffs but after reading that many of you give your babies cheese, I want to give my gang some cheese too. So what kind of cheese you normally give and how much?[/B]


I really like using cheese to give my dog his Heartgard and any other pill medications. It's the ONLY treat he will accept that can hold a pill (no pill-pockets will work with Darcy). His favorite is the American Cheese (tiny pieces), Gouda, and Gruyere--incidentally, the latter being my favorites.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't give Coconut cheese because I am scared it will make her sick and give her diarreha. I don't really give her any people food but maybe some boiled chicken every now and then.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't give my fluffs cheese, but I give them low-fat low cal. cheese flavored treats every now & then for a reward only.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Sep 26 2009, 03:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833904


> thanks for posting as trust me no one wants to deal with pancreatitis it is not pretty and once they get it it is for life many times as they are prone to get it again - stick to low fat treats much safer
> 
> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Sep 26 2009, 03:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833902





> I know many people do offer cheese for treats, and I used to be one of them ... then I received advice from not 1, but 2 vets, independently, that it really isn't advisable. Cheese has a crazy-high fat content, so even though I semi-argued and told the vets ... oh come on, its only a tiny piece to give a pill, or whatever .... both times I was told to find an alternative. Mine don't get cheese anymore, even though they love it so ... there are plenty of great, healthy alternatives [/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

Both of you really are right. Each time I give it to Dixie I feel I shouldn't be. I am going to stop giving it to her. Thanks for the arm twist.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I've never had a problem giving a tiny amount of _ organic_ full fat cheese. (animal fat in moderation is good for you and good for dogs, too) It is ok for an occasional, once in a while (like once a month) treat, in tiny quantities. Tiny pieces of meat/poultry/fish/eggs/veggies are a much better treat than cheese for dogs, imo. But if you must feed cheese as an occasional treat, feed them organic real cheese, not processed frankencheese.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for all your responses. I'll ask our vet about cheese the next time I see her. I'm looking for more treat options. Raine has a sensitive tummy and she can only eat dried chicken/duck breast. Even NB biscuits seem to upset her stomach and she doesn't like Buddy biscuits (hard type as I can't find a soft chewy type at stores near us). She also doesn't like fruits and veggies (also upset her tummy).


----------

